# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  Ebook tiếng việt về phần cứng

## nguyendangvan

[Hide-Thanks]http://www.box.net/shared/o89nbd79ed[/Hide]

*Ấn thanks để tôn trọng người viết bài*

----------


## thienan

cám ơn rất nhiều

----------


## gameonline10

Thanks ! Mình đang cần gấp gấp ^^

----------


## tmvsaigonvenus

thoi anh Admin oi cho em donwload di

----------


## doken

đang cần học về phần cứng cái, chứ cứ hỏng đem ra hiệu sửa tốn tiền lắm, cám ơn nha

----------


## nhoc

sặc link die rồi còn đâu, please post new link

----------


## masterit3838

_http://www.box.net/shared/o89nbd79ed đã die_

----------


## hatrang1995

thanks nhiều

----------


## furiyo

thiên vị vậy sao ! Mình mới vào cho mình đọc một chút tí nhé

----------


## haqn84

hay wa' . thanks nhiều ông anh.

----------


## nguyenvinh16121993

đã cho rồi thì cho hẳn đi chứ cho vậy thì những người mới tham gia lam sao coi được chứ

----------


## thomom90

oi hay qua [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## yenyen1234

sao mà mình k đown chương trình về duọc

----------


## trangnt

mình cũng đang cần tài liệu này. mình cũng đã có đủ 5 bài. nhưng nó cho cái link ra cái trang box.net gì ah. nó ko thây link down ở đâu. mình đăng ký thanh viên. nhưgn ko thể đăng ký. nó báo chức năng đăng ký thành viên đang khóa. nên ko bít cách nao down dc. anh em có ai có tài liệu này. post lên lại nha. cám ơn nhiều.

----------


## lehiep108

Link đã hư, cũng ko chịu upload lại nữa [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## vanphongchothuequan1

cam on nhe

----------


## quynhvunb

*tôi muốn tim hiểu về phần cứng*

tôi muốn tìm hiểu về phần cứng nhưng không "doloanl" cái sổ tay về được các bác có bác nào giúp cho với

----------


## shincodon9x

*tim hiểu về phần cứng*

:-?tôi muốn tìm hiểu về phần cứng nhưng không "doloanl" cái sổ tay về được các bác có bác nào giúp cho với

----------


## seonovaland

cái này hương dẫn gì đó bạn ui,...................

----------


## Mantran

Cho xem cái link mà cung~ bắt làm đủ trò

----------


## cushinthang

jkgfkeuwgfkbufgwkhefbwhekfbkwefwef

----------


## thichduthu

các pác ơi cho em dow cai coi

----------


## kenhanhnong

5 bài cơ à? em chưa đủ em mới vào

----------


## sanvuonminhanh

cam on nhe!

----------


## iposter

cám ơn bạn nhiều

----------


## annguyenvm

die rồi bạn oi share lai đi

----------


## diemktr

sao em dơn ko dc

----------


## thoinay

có thể send lại link ko >?< mình down ko đc !

----------


## loveUnature

Khjit! Cảm ơn nhé!

----------


## chucvn

hjk chẳng dow được nè anh

----------


## nhungle233

hi thank nhiều hen

----------

